# Published, first time ever!!!



## Tyson (Jan 1, 2007)

*BIZARRO OHIO*




​Tyson L. Sparks Aerial Photography
*Zanesville "Y" Bridge*​Did you ever think it possible to cross a bridge and still be on the same side of the river you started? 
This peculiar construction may not be the only "Y" bridge in the world, but it is the most recognized. 
It is true that other "Y" bridges exist, such as those that look like normal straight bridges only to have some off-shoot that makes it look more like a lower case "y." But the one in Zanesville, Ohio is an unmistakable "Y". 
In fact, legendary pilot Amelia Earhart called Zanesville the most recognizable city in the country because of it and said it was a usefulness navigational aid to pilots.
There have been five "Y" bridges constructed or reconstructed in Zanesville since 1814. It has been rebuilt for various reasons ranging from the first one falling into the river to widening it to add lanes. The present-day "Y" bridge was built in 1984. 
Today's "Y" Bridge is made up of U.S. Route 40 and Linden Avenue and spans the Muskingum and Licking Rivers.


----------



## oCyrus55 (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 1, 2007)

Cool!  Congratulations.  I've never seen a bridge like that before either.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 1, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!*
This is great news.
And a very interesting photo of an equally interesting bridge. This is something that you really can only appreciate when seen from the air, I think.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you guys, it took me almost 2 hours to get the right shot.


----------



## craig (Jan 2, 2007)

Good deal on getting published!!!


----------



## bryanwhite (Jan 3, 2007)

'Kinda scratching my head at the bridge itself, but I love the shot!


----------

